# myxazin safe for corys?



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

A couple of my corys have a little bit of fin rot and I want to stop it from getting worse as soon ASAP. I've used Myxazin before to treat fin rot, but I've always used a half dose because the first time I tried the full dose my tetras seemed to get really stressed out, and I've never used it with corys before. I was just wondering if anyone knew if Myxazin was safe for corys, because I know they're very sensitive to meds...?


----------



## PLAYA23 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just started using it on the corys I bought recently :/ and was wondering if you have started medicating yours? If so, any side effects so far?


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

PLAYA23 said:


> Just started using it on the corys I bought recently :/ and was wondering if you have started medicating yours? If so, any side effects so far?


it's been such a long time since I treated that I can't really remember what happened. However, I think I used a half dose. I don't recall any side effects, but I only treated for a day or two because I suddenly realised they had gill flukes and wanted to get onto treating them for that as soon as possible (so did a huge water change to take out the myxazin and put in praziquantel.)
I'd say at a half dose it's ok to use myxazin with the corys, but I can't be sure. Also, I'm not sure it actually does much :| I've used it several times when my tetras have had recurring finrot, and I think it may have helped their recovery, but then, they could have just gotten better themselves. anyway, good luck :-D


----------

